# Little buttons behind the steering wheel



## 008_ (Nov 5, 2004)

What do the little buttons behind the steering wheel do? Wheel heater?


----------



## hefman (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Little buttons behind the steering wheel (008_)*

The one on the right should turn your wheel heater on and off and the one on the left toggles the backlighting for your steering wheel buttons when your dash lights are on.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Little buttons behind the steering wheel (hefman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hefman* »_The one on the right should turn your wheel heater on and off and the one on the left toggles the backlighting for your steering wheel buttons when your dash lights are on. 

yup! what he said!


----------



## 008_ (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (008_)*

Wheel Heater only works if you have the winter package.


----------



## mustanghusker (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (shervinf)*

The button infront of the telescoping/tilting button turns on/off the feature that retracts your steering wheel and fully lowers your seat upon exit of the vehicle.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (mustanghusker)*

the right makes the stepper motor fail.








the left makes your brakes wear faster.


----------

